# Farbe einer Ebene verändern



## marc22 (16. November 2007)

Hi,

habe mir mit einem Pfad ein flugzeug gemalt. Dann habe ich die Pfadfläche mit weißer Farbe (Hintergrund ist blau) ausgefüllt auf eine Ebene.

Diese Ebene habe ich dann in ziemlich vielen Schritten transformiert, verkleinert, verzerrt, etc.

Das Flugzeug ist jetzt genau an der richtigen Stelle und hat die richtige Größe, aber ich möchte dass es statt weiß jetzt grau ist.

Wie mach ich das?

Über Bild -> Sättigung funktioniert es komischerweise nicht.


----------



## Dennis Schmidt (16. November 2007)

Du hast den Pfad also nur zum Anpassen der Form genommen und denn verworfen?

Wenn es nur eine Farbfläche auf einer Ebene ist, denn einfach Strg + Klick auf das Vorschaubild der Ebene. Dadurch selektierst du den Inhalt, also das Flugzeug.
Danach einfach über Bearbeiten/Fläche füllen mit der gewünschten Farbe füllen


Dennis 'desch' Schmidt


----------



## hierbavida (17. November 2007)

Ist die richtige Ebene aktiv oder ist die Ebenenmaske/-vektormaske gewählt, in der Titelleiste des PS-Bildes kann man es ersehen (Ebene oder ...maske).
Wenn die Ebene mit Farbinfo aktiv ist, dan funktioniert auch Farbton/Sättigung!
Evtl. ist eine Schnittmenge der Einstellebene mit der Bildebene zu bilden, damit Farbton/Sättigung nur auf die direkt darunterliegende Ebene wirkt.

Also mal in die Ebenen-Miniaturansicht klicken!

hierbavida


----------



## marc22 (19. November 2007)

Ich habe PSCS3, da funktioniert Strg + Klick auf die Ebene nicht, woran könnte das liegen?

Ich wusste nicht dass man aus einem Pfad auch eine Vektormaske machen kann. Wie geht das?

Mit Farbton/Sättigung funktioniert nicht, keine Ahnung warum..

das mit der einstellebene probier ich jetzt


----------



## hierbavida (19. November 2007)

@marc22
STRG+li. Mausklick in Ebenen- oder Vektormasken-Miniatur erzeugt Auswahl, wenn Ebene Transparenzen hat, klappt dies auch auf Ebenen-Miniatur.
1) Ebenenmasken-Miniatur
2) Vektormasken-Miniatur
3) Ebenen-Miniatur (klappt nur mit Transparenzen)
4) Smartfilter-Masken-Miniatur

Dieser STRG+li. Mausklick funktioniert auch in Kanal-Miniaturen und Pfad-Miniaturen.

In PS-Hilfe "ebenenmaske" eingeben, sh. auch unter: "Laden einer Ebene oder der Begrenzungen einer Ebenenmaske als Auswahl", gibt es weitere Ausführungen

sh. Miniatur

hierbavida

Sorry, habe nicht fertig gelesen.
In der Ebenenpalette ist unten im Rand das Symbol Ebenen/Vektormaske erstellen (tzuerst wird E-Maske und danach V-Maske erstellt9.
Andere Möglichkeit ist, der Pfad ist sichtbar, dann auf Menu->Ebene->Vektormaske->aktueller Pfad.
Farbton/Sättigung, es sollte das Bild in der Ebene aktiv sein. Liegen Masken mit auf der Ebene, dann Ebenenminiatur anklicken. Kontrolle auch über Bildtitelleiste möglich.


----------

